# حصرى لشركة وسيطك مدرسة تجريبية خاصة للبيع حضانة ,ابتدائى , اعدادى



## Waseetk_Estate (5 يناير 2012)

حصرى لشركة وسيطك مدرسة تجريبية خاصة للبيع حضانة ,ابتدائى , اعدادى 

مدرسة تعمل من التسعينيات ولها اسمها فى موسوعة التعليم 

جميع التفاصيل للجدية التواصل معنا 

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى
 كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
 م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
 م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
 ت.ش 01144400104/01013555929
 ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://waseetk.egypt.net
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن  مدينة  نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية
نرحب بالوسطاء​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: حصرى لشركة وسيطك مدرسة تجريبية خاصة للبيع حضانة ,ابتدائى , اعدادى*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

